

Ask HN: HN meetup in Utrecht? - jlengrand

Hi all,<p>My idea is quite simple : 
I live in Utrecht and see a lot of people living in the Netherlands on this website. 
There is only ONE HN meetup in the Netherlands though, located in Amsterdam (http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-Founders-Amsterdam-NL/).<p>I love what I can read here, but it would be thousands of times better to actually hear about it around a beer!<p>So : Would there be people interested in creating an Utrecht HN meetup ?
======
JeroenRansijn
For quite some time I have been doing design/development, but HN is somewhat
new to me — in the sense there is a whole community I can participate in. What
would be the general idea of such a meet-up? I live near Leiden, so Utrecht is
not so great for me, but I would like to get in touch more with the
startup/hacker community within the Netherlands. In addition, is it common to
meet-up together with total strangers, or is it more likely an existing group
meets up?

~~~
jlengrand
Hey Jeroen,

Living in Leiden, you might as well want to join the amsterdam meetups
directly, as it is closer from you.

The idea is quite simple : meet awesome people, discuss with them, share
experience and be amazed by all the good energy that can come from all those
awesome people.

I joined some meetups already in Utrecht (Ruby meetup, Startup Weekend) and
always get out of it feeling like working all night. . . just to be a bit as
amazing as the people I can meet.

I have a lot of side-projects/ideas but always struggle to find "real" people
to share them with. Meetups are a really good way to find people that have the
same kind of interests as you :).

And it is totally awesome to meet strangers (even though a bit stressful).
Always good to get out of your comfort zone from time to time :).

~~~
JeroenRansijn
Thanks for the quick reply, it sounds great to become more part of this
community. I am finishing off high school this year, but have been working at
the amazing @AanZeeNL as a creator for over a year now (although not actually
working all the time due to my obligations to school). As for the Amsterdam
hacker/founder community, could I just meet up, or should I qualify to some
conditions? Conditions being: working at a startup or being a founder, or is
it enough to be interested and be an aspiring founder?

~~~
jlengrand
<http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-Founders-Amsterdam-NL/>

Go and try by yourself man, you'l be amazed :)

